# Dinner with Dracula



## Captainnumber36

Is my new song.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I've been listening to lots of Ravel lately. :lol:


----------



## dzc4627

When a main thematic (A) section of your piece involves nothing but the interval of a tritone, there might be a problem.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> When a main thematic (A) section of your piece involves nothing but the interval of a tritone, there might be a problem.


You really might as well stop listening to my posts because you clearly don't like it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> When a main thematic (A) section of your piece involves nothing but the interval of a tritone, there might be a problem.


I enjoy my simplicity yet emotionally complex style. It doesn't agree with you, and that's fine, but you are so rude in how you state your opinions.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> You really might as well stop listening to my posts because you clearly don't like it.


You really might as well address my critiques specifically so you can justify your relative simplicity, so that I might find value in your music.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> You really might as well address my critiques specifically so you can justify your relative simplicity, so that I might find value in your music.


welcome to my ignore list


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> welcome to my ignore list


That's a good way to prove me wrong, ignore my criticism. That'll surely make you a better artist.


----------



## millionrainbows

This is what I dislike about the internet, and about people in general.

BTW, I enjoyed the piano piece. I like Erik Satie, too. Nothing wrong with simplicity.

Who knows? You could orchestrate this thing and it might be effective soundtrack music.


----------



## Captainnumber36

millionrainbows said:


> This is what I dislike about the internet, and about people in general.
> 
> BTW, I enjoyed the piano piece. I like Erik Satie, too. Nothing wrong with simplicity.
> 
> Who knows? You could orchestrate this thing and it might be effective soundtrack music.


Thank you!

For the record, I welcome constructive criticism, but dzc4627 is usually quite rude.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> For the record,* I welcome constructive criticism, but dzc4627 is usually quite rude.*


*
*

Well, then I will attempt to be polite about it- it's very distinct, original, and has interesting fragments of idea. But right now it sounds rather... blank (Please don't take this the wrong way!). You are still a much better composer than I am (My attempts have been rather unsatisfying). I can't say I enjoy it, but I've seen worse on TC!


----------



## dillonp2020

I would tend to agree with Tchaikov6. I find the motif interesting, but perhaps more variation would be nice. That said, your composition blows my own out of the water, and I see good things in it. Perhaps it is a matter of taste. Some prefer the beauty of simplicity, and I'm sure your piece will resonate with those people.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Thank you for the kind words my friends, I do enjoy the sparseness of the piece which I think Tvhaikov6 describes as "blank". Never does it really grab you, it just finds its way into your ears, and sways around in your brain like a cloud! That's how I see it, .


----------



## Captainnumber36

One of my greatest strengths as a composer is that it only takes me about 20-30 minutes to compose a piece. Perhaps if I spent longer time with a piece, it would develop and have more changes.

But I don't know, I've kind of been enjoying pumping out new compositions at a fast pace. And to my ears, it's not hurting the quality of the songs, I enjoy everything I've written!


----------



## dillonp2020

I would also like to remind you that every great composer has had their work dismissed. Tchaikovsky with his Piano Concerto no.1, Prokofiev with his Piano Concerto no.1, Rachmaninoff with his Symphony no.1. These composers surely felt the pain of rejection, but can you imagine a world without their works post-poo-pooing? Terrible thought, I know. The point being, continue on with your work, perhaps spend a little more time on it like you suggested. If so, I fully expect your compositions to be miles ahead of where they are now, which isn't a terrible place.


----------



## Tchaikov6

dillonp2020 said:


> I would also like to remind you that every great composer has had their work dismissed. Tchaikovsky with his Piano Concerto no.1, Prokofiev with his Piano Concerto no.1, Rachmaninoff with his Symphony no.1. These composers surely felt the pain of rejection, but can you imagine a world without their works post-poo-pooing? Terrible thought, I know. The point being, continue on with your work, perhaps spend a little more time on it like you suggested. If so, I fully expect your compositions to be miles ahead of where they are now, which isn't a terrible place.


What he said...


----------



## dzc4627

millionrainbows said:


> This is what I dislike about the internet, and about people in general.
> 
> BTW, I enjoyed the piano piece. I like Erik Satie, too. Nothing wrong with simplicity.
> 
> Who knows? You could orchestrate this thing and it might be effective soundtrack music.


What is it that you dislike about the internet, and about people in general? Care to say?


----------



## dzc4627

I don't know why all of the posters seem to want to coat their comments in candy. Never has he addressed my criticisms with any substance, instead he dances around them and complains about their spirit. Why is the main thematic material just the interval of a tritone? Why is it so simple and repetitive? At this point in time, it just isn't engaging music. And for those who might try and come at me with some bologna about respectful comments, well, I'm sorry for using my bare hands when typing. Captainnumber refuses to justify his art.


----------



## dillonp2020

dzc4627 said:


> I don't know why all of the posters seem to want to coat their comments in candy. Never has he addressed my criticisms with any substance, instead he dances around them and complains about their spirit. Why is the main thematic material just the interval of a tritone? Why is it so simple and repetitive? At this point in time, it just isn't engaging music. And for those who might try and come at me with some bologna about respectful comments, well, I'm sorry for using my bare hands when typing. Captainnumber refuses to justify his art.]


I didn't coat my comments in candy. I simply gave my opinion in a toned down, less abrasive way. Let me play devils advocate here. You obviously don't like his music, this has been well established. So you post your criticisms sans "candy". He reads them, doesn't respond to the criticism itself, but the fact he is being criticized. So what you really want is for him to respond to your critiques and "justify his art". Ok, but he hasn't done that and it seems unlikely he will, so why do you continue? It's obviously going nowhere. Right now, you just seem like an old jerk who has nothing better to do with their time than critique others works.


----------



## dillonp2020

Tried not to coat that in candy for you.


----------



## dzc4627

dillonp2020 said:


> Tried not to coat that in candy for you.


I appreciate it.

If he continues to post his music in this section, I will continue to give my thoughts on it. That's how this works. I continue out of principal. At some point he'll have to face his shortcomings. What I do with my time is not of the essence, and an unnecessary thing for you to bring up. If nothing else, at least I keep my abrasive nature to his music. No need for you to bring me as a person into this, right?


----------



## Captainnumber36

DZC4627,

Where you have failed to engage me in critical discussion about my art, others here have succeeded. I don't respond well when tact isn't used; I take your opinions less seriously when they are abrasive. 

I don't expect you to change, but I will continue to ignore your abrasive posts.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*By the way, Captainnumber36, could you respond to the post I made in your thread about your performance of the Bach Minuet in G? I'm just curious, always like to know what kinds of repertoire people are playing.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Tchaikov6 said:


> *By the way, Captainnumber36, could you respond to the post I made in your thread about your performance of the Bach Minuet in G? I'm just curious, always like to know what kinds of repertoire people are playing.


I'll take a look at it. I wish we got notifications when someone posts in a thread you are a part of.


----------



## Bettina

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'll take a look at it. I wish we got notifications when someone posts in a thread you are a part of.


You can subscribe to as many threads as you want. I used to do that, but then it became overwhelming to receive so many notifications and I gave up!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bettina said:


> You can subscribe to as many threads as you want. I used to do that, but then it became overwhelming to receive so many notifications and I gave up!


Nice, good to know!

Thanks Madam,
:tiphat:


----------



## dillonp2020

dzc4627 said:


> I appreciate it.
> 
> If he continues to post his music in this section, I will continue to give my thoughts on it. That's how this works. I continue out of principal. At some point he'll have to face his shortcomings. What I do with my time is not of the essence, and an unnecessary thing for you to bring up. If nothing else, at least I keep my abrasive nature to his music. No need for you to bring me as a person into this, right?


I agree that he is putting himself out there to be critiqued. I believe the negative energy stems from a thread about the composer in question's interpretation, which he romanticized (I'll leave you to determine which definition to use) of a Minuet that may have been written by Bach. From that thread, and this one, it is very clear you aren't fond of his "interpretations" or compositions. I may not be either, but I think tact is something both sides could use more effectively. There exists an undeniably petty tone to some of your comments, as well as those of the OP. If one of you were to drop the sarcastic comments, and give a more candid review of each others arguments or pieces, then the other would be forced to either accept the others point, or face looking like a narcissist who can't admit when he or she is wrong.

In that spirit, I'd like to acknowledge that my comments earlier in the thread pertaining to your age and use of your time were completely unnecessary and unwarranted, and for them I apologize. I hope that everyone involved can proceed with dignity and drop the pettiness.


----------



## Vasks

dillonp2020 said:


> I think tact is something both sides could use more effectively. There exists an undeniably petty tone to some of your comments, as well as those of the OP. If one of you were to drop the sarcastic comments, and give a more candid review of each others arguments or pieces, then the other would be forced to either accept the others point, or face looking like a narcissist who can't admit when he or she is wrong.


While agree with you, in actuality a goodly number of early-stage composers just can not handle any criticism regardless of all the tact that might be shown. Now I'm not speaking specifically about the Captain here, but I've been at the website for 3-4 years and I've seen it too many times during my tenure. However, I can speak specifically about Daniel, who is young composer that is a rare one that handled my criticism and for that he will be a tiny bit better a composer.


----------



## dillonp2020

Vasks said:


> While agree with you, in actuality a goodly number of early-stage composers just can not handle any criticism regardless of all the tact that might be shown. Now I'm not speaking specifically about the Captain here, but I've been at the website for 3-4 years and I've seen it too many times during my tenure. However, I can speak specifically about Daniel, who is young composer that is a rare one that handled my criticism and for that he will be a tiny bit better a composer.


Right and I understand that. As I said earlier, Daniel(dzc4627) would look less abrasive if he simply reviewed the music with straightforward words. As an observer, it seems the problems are not mainly the original comments, but rather the side-bar's between Captain36 and dzc4627. For example, his original review contained some sarcasm, and while I may have agreed with the principle of it, the wording lost me. In the side-bars they just go after each other, and they both look equally bad. I think that if he didn't get caught in the petty disputes, his reviews would seem more legitimate. It seems true that most people can't handle criticisms in life nowadays, especially composers. If this is the case with Captain36, I believe Daniel would say it it, then Daniel's target audience shouldn't be the composer, but rather others looking at the thread. I'm sure Daniel can handle criticisms of his own compositions, but that doesn't mean his critiques of others are handled with as much class. It is important to distinguish between Daniel the composer, and Daniel the critic. And like I've said, Daniel the critic would be able to put Captain36 into a corner if he could adjust his diction. I'm sure I would probably agree with his first post on this thread if he had said something like "It is not good for a piece of music to have a main thematic section (a) consist of only an interval tritone" or something along those lines. The addition of "you may have a problem" is where he loses myself, and likely others.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Just for the record, I reached out to Daniel and tried to make amends by discussing our differences and how I am reacting to his posts.

In this I mentioned that I do not respond well to abrasive condescending authoritative remarks. I like my criticism to have tact and class, it is what I respond to best.

Daniel responded to my first response, but stopped after the second for whatever reason. It does come off as quite petty.


I'd be interested with what those who feel this song lacks a certain amount of development think of the other piece I recently posted in a different thread in this same section titled "Ripples". That is a song I wrote in what I am now considering my early period. During this time, I spent much longer with my compositions, and they had much more varying sections than what I am terming my middle period which this "Dracula" song fits under.

Because of this thread, I am thinking I am now going to be entering my late period, which goes back to more thought put into my compositions and see how that comes out.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I think a main cause of difference between Daniel and I is that I don't believe in following "objective standards". It's fine if he wants to utilize some standard of criticism by which to evaluate me, but I won't respond well if he is putting forth his opinions as fact or in rude manners.

That is the bottom line.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I would really like some honest feedback on this composition of mine from anyone on TC, but particularly posters in this thread:


----------



## Jacob Brooks

Good one, Captain!


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> I would really like some honest feedback on this composition of mine from anyone on TC, but particularly posters in this thread:


How come I can't see them Captain?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> How come I can't see them Captain?


I'll re-record it and post it tonight. I re-vamped my youtube channel and started posting more acoustic piano recordings which is why this is down now.

Sorry about that Pugg!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Your "music" is painfully simple. Your lack of time spent on writing shows in shallow melodies and a lack of harmonic development. And as for your methods of dismissing critique, it isnt very mature. And as for your claim of emotional complexity, I don't know how generic chord progression translates to that. Spend more time on your music, please.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Your "music" is painfully simple. Your lack of time spent on writing shows in shallow melodies and a lack of harmonic development. And as for your methods of dismissing critique, it isnt very mature. And as for your claim of emotional complexity, I don't know how generic chord progression translates to that. Spend more time on your music, please.


1. You don't like it because it's so simple. Fine, no problem, I enjoy the simplicity of my music and disagree and am not changing that or taking that criticism to heart.

2. You find my melodies shallow, fine, I disagree.

3. You find a lack of harmonic development, that's cool, I wouldn't mind incorporating more harmonies in my music. I'll have to listen to more Debussy and Ravel for some ideas in this department.

4. I will ignore critiques I find unworthy of my time, I see nothing immature with that.

5. I don't find my music to be generic at all, it is almost the antithesis of generic, it is very original and unique and hard to place into a genre.

6. I will spend as much time as I feel necessary to create what I want to, I am not taking this to heart.

Thank you, even though you were a bit condescending in your remarks, I thought I should address your points so people here now what I'm about.

You don't have to like my music, some here do though. Stop listening if it's so painful to you to hear it, it's that easy.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> 1. You don't like it because it's so simple. Fine, no problem, I enjoy the simplicity of my music and disagree and am not changing that or taking that criticism to heart.
> 
> 2. You find my melodies shallow, fine, I disagree.
> 
> 3. You find a lack of harmonic development, that's cool, I wouldn't mind incorporating more harmonies in my music. I'll have to listen to more Debussy and Ravel for some ideas in this department.
> 
> 4. I will ignore critiques I find unworthy of my time, I see nothing immature with that.
> 
> 5. I don't find my music to be generic at all, it is almost the antithesis of generic, it is very original and unique and hard to place into a genre.
> 
> 6. I will spend as much time as I feel necessary to create what I want to, I am not taking this to heart.
> 
> Thank you, even though you were a bit condescending in your remarks, I thought I should address your points so people here now what I'm about.
> 
> You don't have to like my music, some here do though. Stop listening if it's so painful to you to hear it, it's that easy.


The problem is essentially this: if you have to tell people you music is unique, genius, and complex, it probably isn't.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> The problem is essentially this: if you have to tell people you music is unique, genius, and complex, it probably isn't.


Other people in this thread said it was Unique and original, and I agree with that. I never said genius (I don't like that term) but I do find it emotionally complex.

You don't see it, that's fine.


----------

